# Identifying David Letterman's Tortoise eyeglasses



## NMichAve (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been feverishly trying to find out the make and model of the eyeglasses David Letterman has been wearing for the past several months now. I have emailed several sources to no avail, even the Late Show itself. The only marking I can notice is a visible "bar" on the front of the temples. It might even be inside the plastic. I have found alot of similar frames, but they all have a two dot marking on the front where the temples meet. Mr. Letterman's do not have that marking. Thanks for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

How about this one:
https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=483&show=144&display=3807&group=1


----------



## NMichAve (Feb 10, 2010)

VERY good looking frames. I appreciate the link! Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## LastMango (Jan 28, 2010)

I was just thinking about posting on Dave's attire myself. I don't watch his show religiously, but it looked like Monday night he was sporting a new suit. Noticed it wasn't his normal double breasted, but most glaringly, he was showing zero shirt cuff. Maybe someone with more satorial experience and inform a newb. Is zero cuff ok? or did he have a falling out with his tailor?


----------



## richardUK (Nov 29, 2009)

I think you may have 2 different sets of glasses in those pictures, the first 2 look different

apparently they are Lafont, so could well be the ones CuffDaddy has linked to


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Dave's been wearing several different frames for several months. The top photo could be a small lens lafont, about a 44. The second photo has an obviously different frame to temple configuration and is more of a honey color than tortoise. Dave's may be bespoken from some Manhattan eyewear boutique. I think I may have spotted some RLPL frames from a year or so ago, Google: Ralph Lauren pl 9754 501752

I was told years ago that an embedded hinge is more expensive to construct than one in which the two rivets(?) show on the front of the frame. Dunno if that's true. 

At least one of Letterman's tailors is/was Nino Corvato of Manhattan. Some of Dave's more recent suit trousers are belt-less with fish-tail backs on which he wears braces. Some have a sheen which appears kinda iffy.

Dave's never shown shirt cuff.

On the first Letterman show, in the mornings, back in the '80s the ending credits listed his suits as by Augustus - a RTW brand of the era.


----------



## Turbine 205 (Feb 8, 2010)

Opera Opera bespoke (Covent Garden, London).


----------



## NMichAve (Feb 10, 2010)

All I know, is that you people are awesome. Thanks for all the replies. This internet forum/message board thing might catch on. :aportnoy:


----------



## LastMango (Jan 28, 2010)

jamgood said:


> ..... Some have a sheen which appears kinda iffy.
> 
> Dave's never shown shirt cuff.
> 
> On the first Letterman show, in the mornings, back in the '80s the ending credits listed his suits as by Augustus - a RTW brand of the era.


Dude, noticed that sheen as well. Thought maybe it was just the HDTV affect, but maybe not...
What do you think Dave's budget on clothes a year is??? At least is an expense item for him!


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Anglo American Eyewear do a similar model and you could try LA Eyeworks. 
Personally I am not keen on Lafont anymore the frames broke under the bridge and they were only 3 years old.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

LastMango said:


> Dude, noticed that sheen as well. Thought maybe it was just the HDTV affect, but maybe not...
> What do you think Dave's budget on clothes a year is??? At least is an expense item for him!


Dunno. I don't think the pinch requires him to take the underground to offset the expense. I don't think Mr. Letterman has much interest in such garb. He seems to be more of a ball cap, varsity jacket, khaki trouser & athletic shoe type. The show wardrobe is probably accumulated by some consultant or stylist. He has stuck with basically the same spread collar white shirt for years, at least some of which were/are MTM Brooks Brothers. At one time Ben Silver's catalogue boasted a significant number of his ties were B.S. Years ago, in a close up, I noted his low vamp shoes appeared to be a once popular Cole-Haan model the name of which escapes me.

.....'They got a hotel by the water and a quart of Bombay Gin
The road goes on forever and the party never ends'...... 
Bob Earl's young'un REK


----------



## Mr Shankly (Jul 2, 2008)

*KALA*

Kala eyewear makes a very similar frame, style #903. You can get them at Fabulous Fannie's in NYC (and other places, I'm sure), on 8th or 9th st between 1st & 2nd aves. They come in a few different colors including a light tortoise shell just like those.


----------



## Mr Shankly (Jul 2, 2008)

903 and 905 seem reasonably close. I had a pair once, they lasted years.


----------



## NMichAve (Feb 10, 2010)

Once again, thanks everyone. I appreciate the time and the links.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

My Friend is his business manager. I will ask what brand of tortoise shell frames he wears. As for suits, he doesn't stick to one brand. Whatever he sees others wear is what he has his people go out and buy. He likes braces and white shirts with wihite or off white socks. I tried to get him to stop wearing such light colored socks but he likes the look.


----------



## NMichAve (Feb 10, 2010)

I remember when he was at NBC, for a while, he wore white Adidas wrestling shoes with his suits. That was kind of cool.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

*A personal letter*

I know personal letters seem to be a thing of the past, but how about

Dear Mr Letterman,

could you please tell me what make your tortoise shell spectacles are.

Best regards
A. S. Talker :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

NMichAve said:


> I remember when he was at NBC, for a while, he wore white Adidas wrestling shoes with his suits. That was kind of cool.


No, no it wasn't!


----------



## NMichAve (Feb 10, 2010)

Ha ha!! Point taken. Well...maybe not as far as good fashion is concerned, but I've always been a Letterman fan and have enjoyed his quirkiness. As for fashion, I also liked the double vented, double-breasted suit coats he used to wear.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

NMichAve said:


> Ha ha!! Point taken. Well...maybe not as far as good fashion is concerned, but I've always been a Letterman fan and have enjoyed his quirkiness. As for fashion, I also liked the double vented, double-breasted suit coats he used to wear.


I've always neen a fan as well. One thing I always hated though were his ultra-low cut slip-ons worn with white or cream socks, while wearing a DB suit. I don't want to see sock lower than the bottom of the trouser leg while someone is standing! :crazy:


----------



## indianajones (Oct 7, 2011)

The glasses Letterman is wearing are made by Jean Lafont, Paris. They are made in France. The marking on the temple is in the temple piece itself and is trademark Lafont. I own these glasses and the cooncerto 427. They are expensive but worth the $. Best of luck.


----------

